# [Video] Programas para hacer un backup de DVD (abierto)

## AlexanderMagnamara

Nas a to2 y todas.

A ver, una pregunta curiosa que se me ha ocurrido  :Very Happy: 

¿Existe algun programa en linux, que me permita hacer una copia de DVD(copia legal, de dvd's que tenga yo) que no sea 1:1?. Me refiero a algun tipo de programa como el DVDShrink de windows que te permite, por ejemplo, quitar la parte hablada en inglés.

Mas que nada es pa hacer alguna prueba (es que entrar en windows pa acer estas cosas......)

Espero que alguien me diga alguna solu si no igual, pues mas o menos parecida, jajaja.

Un saludo!

----------

## navegante

Pues un programa identico, no. Sin embargo puedes aggarrarte del dvd:rip y el mencoder para comprimir el video y el audio que tu quieras. Despues ya lol quemas en un cd o dvd. Dependiendo de lo que quieras exactamente sera el proceso. saludos.

----------

## AlexanderMagnamara

Puesss bueno, lo que más me importa es mas o menos lo que digo en el ejemplo:

Cojo mi DVD de Matrix(original de tienda, vamos con todos los idiomas, extras, ect)

Abrir el contenido con un programa(mas o menos)

Escoger los idiomas que no quiero (por ejemplo el audio en ingles)

Si se pueden quitar/comprimir los extras pues mejor, sino no pasa nada

Comprimir(si es automaticamente mejor) el resto para que quepa en un DVd5 (4'458GB)

Asi por encima podria ser lo que quiero  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kabutor

en algun sitio lei que con el Wine el dvdshrink funcionaba.

----------

## AlexanderMagnamara

Puesss yo he probado y no ha habido manera, jeje. me falla en cuanto intento abrir un cd. Al menos la vez que lo intente con wine

Tambien he probado con crossover office, con identico resultado, por eso intento que se pueda hacer con un programa nativo.

Estuve haciendo mis pinitos en dvdrip como me dijo navegante pero me tarda una barbaridad solo para ripear un "Track" (algo asi como 56minutos pone) y son 34 en el cd que probé. No tengo problemas para ripearlo porke sitio tengo pero es muy tedioso esperar tanto tiempo (con windows y dvdshrink son mas o menos 40 minutos máximo)  :Crying or Very sad: 

Un saludo!

----------

## Javier Lopez

Prueba lxdvdrip, es en línea de comandos y muy fácil de usar. 

Ripea la peli con el audio de los idiomas q tu selecciones al disco duro y luego t lo quema en un DVD.

"emérgelo" y configura /etc/lxdvdrip.conf.

El único defecto q algunos le encuentran es q no graba menús ni extras, sólo la peli q es precisamente lo q yo quiero.

----------

## AlexanderMagnamara

Mmm agradezco esa opcion, lo probare junto con wine (de nuevo) aunque la verdad que ya me habia acostumbrado a la eficacia de dvshrink, jeje. Mas que nada por no tener que hacer yo casi nada, jejeje.

Contare que pasa con las cosas, tanto wine (a ver si funciona) y si no pues lxdvdrip a ver, jejeje.

Gracias por los comentarios y sugerencias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## navegante

Tambien podrías buscarte/hacerte unso scripts que con ayuda de mencoder, transcode, cdrtools, te lo hagan todo automatico, incluso el quemado en el dvd/cd, voy a tratar de hacer uno pero me voy a tardar un rato, ahí cuando lo tenga te lo posteo. Saludos

----------

## Stolz

El DVDShrink funciona bien con wine, pero tienes que instalar antes los ASPI/ATAPI drivers (o como se diga).

Teneis mucha informacion sobre el tema en 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71032

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117709

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41069

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=46022

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=141710

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## frangor

Puede serte útil este script   :Wink:  :

http://james.nontrivial.org/projdvd.htm

Saludos

----------

## PoL0

A ver si a alguien más le pasa. El lxdvdrip hace su trabajo perfectamente, excepto por un detalle. Los subtítulos que obtengo son como un negativo de los subtítulos de la película. Es decir, en vez de el típico texto de color blanco, obtengo un rectángulo (el color depende de la peli ripeada) que cubre el area de los subtítulos y en el que recortamos los caracteres del subtítulo (no se si me explico).

La herramienta para extraer que uso es mplayer (con streamdvd no extrae subtítulos, y eso que en la web de este programa aseguran que lo hace; con transcode también hay problemas, porque tampoco obtengo los subs)

Alguien al que le funcione todo perfectamente, que me pastee su configuración o yo que sé...

Un saludo.

----------

